# best hydration pack for bad low back



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got some lower back problems that recently started to flare up again.
What packs do you guys use? weight low in the pack or other tips etc?


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

Osprey, the bladder has a hard shell that really keeps it nice and flat on your back


----------

